# Any guesses as to breed? Bird in CT looking for a home



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

This is a pigeon that came in on 911 Pigeon Alert. It's a beauty. The breeder has relinquished any claims to the bird and doesn't even remember what the breed was. I think Dr. Peeper has prospects, but the finder would like to know as much about the bird and its temperment as they can and before they let it go to a foster or adoptive home. 
Any guesses (psssst -- Margarret and George  )
Sorry for the small size. Better pictures can be seen at 
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/911PigeonAlert/spnew/view/9502?i=101
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/911PigeonAlert/spnew/view/9502?i=100


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Looks like a red homer to me .. is there somthing unusual that I'm missing? What's the band #?

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Sorry  , forgot it the first time aroung. NPA 05 ED 385.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Looks like a red homer to me .. is there somthing unusual that I'm missing? What's the band #?
> 
> Terry


I think it looks like a Spanish Barb. If you check the band "ED" on the NPA band list, you'll see that breed listed for this size band. Of course a closer pic of the eyes would be good. I'm probably wrong though.........


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*He definitely needs a home*

Dr. Peeper definitely needs a home so . . . .
His finder lives in an apartment and cannot keep him.


----------



## blkramhemi (Sep 21, 2007)

Hello 

I can take him, But im in Texas


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

I see no photos all I get is join 911,I have to many irons in the fire now so I have to decline the offer. .GEORGE


----------

